
China's Xi Jinping facing widespread opposition in his own party, insider claims - actuator
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/aug/18/china-xi-jinping-facing-widespread-opposition-in-his-own-party-claims-insider
======
actuator
> At the beginning he did not get the real news, but he said in a meeting on 7
> January that the situation was under his personal command. If he knew on 7
> January, why did it take until 20 January to announce the outbreak?
> Officials at all levels hide the truth and report only when they cannot
> cover up any more. But when he knew the situation on 7 January, he did not
> make it public or mobilise resources.

Interesting stuff in Transcript:
[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/aug/18/cai-xia-
chines...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/aug/18/cai-xia-chinese-
insider-hits-out-at-xi-jinping-he-killed-a-party-and-a-country)

------
euix
From what I gather he's quite genuinely popular with the lower and rural
classes. But abolishing term limits was a big mistake. The issue is no longer
whether elites domestically are going to go along with it. China is so big
these days what happens in China's domestic politics affects the entire world.

Imagine Trump abolished term limits, that doesn't just affect internal U.S.
politics it affects the whole world.

~~~
actuator
But is that Xi's popularity or CCP's? I can understand why CCP would be
popular as they did make life better for most, Xi seems to be doing everything
to undo the gains in global arena though.

~~~
verdverm
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preference_falsification](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preference_falsification)

